# Countertop sink hole



## Grebus (Jul 14, 2005)

I posted this over in the plumbing section, but thought I should here too. I recently had my kitchen sink replaced and the new one is smaller than the old one. They are both 22" x 33", but apparently the old one was more rectangular and the corners on the new one are tapered. In other words there are now gaps in the corners of the countertop.

I was planning on redoing the laminate on the countertops in the near future, but do I now need to redo the entire countertop? Any ideas as to how I can make the existing countertop work with the new sink on the long term? Can filler pieces be tied into the countertop and then laminated over? Thanks.


----------



## KenTheHandyMan (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't know if your other post got answered, but I thought I would mention that you will get a lot of swelling if water gets down those gaps. If your counter is pressboard, it will be ruined quickly. If you're in a tight bind, you can use some 100% silicon to fill the gaps, but watch that it does not come off and let water get under it.

If you can stop water from getting in there until you're able to relaminate, you'll be fine. Relaminating though should only be done if the existing laminate is in good shape physically. This means no delamination has occured. Also, you'll only be able to do it if the counter top has a square edge, not the bullnose or drip edge type.

Now, if you have any problems like those I listed, I will let you know that buying enough MDF to build a new counter top will not be much more expensive than buying new laminate. So in other words, if you planned on buying laminate to relaminate, you might be better off getting the base material and creating a completely new countertop. This way, you can do some nice fancy looking edge trim, if you like.


----------

